# bunny doesn't like to be held



## cousteau (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got my bunny a little over a month ago. He is 9months old and was just neutered last week. He is pretty friendly and will come to the side of his cage to be pet and when we let him out he will come up to us and rub on us. I even had a birthday party for my 7year old and he came up to all the girls and rubbed on them (I know that is bunny marking). If I pick him up while he is in his cage, he lets me hold him for a little while. But forget it if I try to pick him up when he is out of the cage! He squirms like mad and when I give up he runs away and kicks his feet up at me, then poops all over the place. Should I keep on trying or just give up. I don't want to make him mad, he is pretty friendly besides that. Will he eventually like to be held or is it already ingrained in his personality that hes just not a snugly bunnny. 

He doesn't even really like to be pet when he's out of his cage and will run from us. He's the one that will come up to us and pet us!! LOL. After a while he will lay down and then my kids can lay next to him and pet him. He also doesn't seem to mark us as much as he did. I'm not sure if its because he is neutered now or we all have been well marked by now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Some bunnies don't like to be held at all. Or the whole picking up process scares them. Tony hates to be picked up but once we have him he's a big snuggler.

Are you supporting his bottom as you pick him up? How are you doing it?

He's probably enjoying his playtime and doesn't want bothered out of his cage. 

We don't bug ours until they've had a long playtime and then we might hold them. Usually we pull them out of the cage to hold them - top doors on cages are awesome for this! 

laying on the floor is a good one...... also they can try sitting on the floor and sometimes the bunny will just begin to hop into your lap.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 25, 2009)

describes my roxy exactly:biggrin2:hates being picked up. the only way i can do it is to have one hand under her bottom and the other under her chest - then she's held firmly against me. neither does she 'trance' when you put her on her back. makes for a fun claw-clip and bun check. :rollseyes

she will let me clip her claws whilst she's chilling out. however, i do think it is important to get them used to being handled for when they have to visit the vet.

her new b/f who is an ex-show bunny is completely different, tho' he doesnt 'trance'


----------



## cousteau (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm glad to see other people have the same situation. I didn't get my bunny as a small baby, he was 8 months when I got him. I was thinking now that maybe if I had started with younger bunny he would be more cuddly. I did some research before I got my bunny and it seemed like older bunnies were the better way to go as far as determining personalities. Also babies are really cute but don't stay that small for very long. I will continue to pick him up from inside of his cage through the top and let him get more used to me. Maybe he is still young enough to get more used to it. We haven't really had him that long yet. 

Some times if I hold him on his back he seems to be ok but if I touch his nails he freaks out. I hope to get him more used to that. His nails were trimmed when I got him and they were trimmed again last week when I got him fixed. I hope he settles down by the time I need to trim them again. That is my main concern. How often do you trim your guys nail? I do my cats nails all the time with no problems, but a squirmy bunny is a different story!


----------



## sephira (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the same issue with Mika and Sasha. Even though I've had them since they were 1 month old, they hate to be held. Granted, they'll sit still, but they're not snuggly and lovey about it! I kinda wish they would grow in to it, but they may not be the type... ssd:

They are sweet as can be, as long as it's on their terms and on solid ground!!! LOL!


----------



## Kyla (Mar 25, 2009)

I got my Holland lop Diggs at 3 years old, just under a month ago. I had him neutered almost 4 weeks ago. I am just now starting to try and get him used to being picked up. I've picked him up 3 times now, every time has been when he was out of his cage. I had read that you should let them come out rather than pull them out of the cage to pick them up. But, Diggs does not like it at all! He tries to run away and his back legs go crazy trying to get away til I can get a hold of them. Its very difficult restraining him, but once I've got him snugly in the crook of one arm he stops struggling, and it looks like he's hyperventilating. I pet him a bit, talk to him then slowly let him go,(i'm on the floor already of course) and he kicks out of my arms and runs back to his cage where he feels safe and I give him treats and tell him how good he was. The only thing is now, when he comes out of his cage, he doesnt want to be petted, and runs from one box to a toy and then right back in to the cage. he will sniff my hand but wont stop and relax. He used to lay on the floor outside the cage too, but since I've been picking him up he barely comes out!! I think I scared him. I feel in the same situation as you, Cousteau, is it his personality or will I be able to make him snuggly in time?? 
I am wondering if I should try picking him up from his cage. Its so stressful, for me & for him! 

Also, I havent clipped his nails yet, the vet did it for me when he had his checkup, but I've read they should be clipped every 2-3 months. And, even the vet needed 2 people, one to hold bunny (holding all 4 legs, sort of keeping them separate) and one to clip the nails.


----------



## BethM (Mar 25, 2009)

My bunnies were all full grown when I got them. None of them like being picked up. The two girls will tolerate nail trims ok, but Nick is quite upset at the whole process, and will squirm. I find that wrapping him in a towel (aka, the Bunny Burrito) does sometimes help.

Even though none of the like to be picked up or held, they are still friendly and will approach me when I am on the floor with them.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 25, 2009)

check out bunny 101 in the forum library by jadeicing. it's easier if you see it been done:biggrin2: i keep a small pair of nailclippers (dont know if they are the same where you are as they are in england) just for the bunnies.



the bunny burrito LOL:biggrin2:i have to strap hubby's head torch on with its bright white beam so that i can see what im doing. apparently i look like a dalek:rollseyes


----------



## cousteau (Mar 25, 2009)

*Kyla wrote: *


> I got my Holland lop Diggs at 3 years old, just under a month ago. I had him neutered almost 4 weeks ago. I am just now starting to try and get him used to being picked up. I've picked him up 3 times now, every time has been when he was out of his cage. I had read that you should let them come out rather than pull them out of the cage to pick them up. But, Diggs does not like it at all! He tries to run away and his back legs go crazy trying to get away til I can get a hold of them. Its very difficult restraining him, but once I've got him snugly in the crook of one arm he stops struggling, and it looks like he's hyperventilating. I pet him a bit, talk to him then slowly let him go,(i'm on the floor already of course) and he kicks out of my arms and runs back to his cage where he feels safe and I give him treats and tell him how good he was. The only thing is now, when he comes out of his cage, he doesnt want to be petted, and runs from one box to a toy and then right back in to the cage. he will sniff my hand but wont stop and relax. He used to lay on the floor outside the cage too, but since I've been picking him up he barely comes out!! I think I scared him. I feel in the same situation as you, Cousteau, is it his personality or will I be able to make him snuggly in time??
> I am wondering if I should try picking him up from his cage. Its so stressful, for me & for him!
> 
> Also, I havent clipped his nails yet, the vet did it for me when he had his checkup, but I've read they should be clipped every 2-3 months. And, even the vet needed 2 people, one to hold bunny (holding all 4 legs, sort of keeping them separate) and one to clip the nails.



I read the same thing about not picking them up out of their cage and to let them come and go on their own terms, it supposed to be easier to litter train I guess. I can easily take him out of his cage and hold him for a little while. He is doing pretty good with not pooping out of his cage since we got him fixed. He still drops a couple here and there but nothing like before, and sometimes nothing at all. I found if I pick him up when hes exploring outside of his cage, he poops like mad after I eventually give up and let him go. 

Since being neutered we have given him more space to run and I had to chase him and pick him up to get him back in a couple times. After that he didn't like to be pet much when he was out of his cage. I think he thinks I'm going to grab him and put him back in the cage. I have now narrowed down the running area to usually just a room instead of the whole house. He seems to be easier to get back in the cage on his own that way and comes up to me for pets more. Today, after a while of being out he just came up and sat next to me and let me hug and kiss him while he still had his feet firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 26, 2009)

My Kirby was over 2 years old when I got him. He hates being picked up but will tolerate it once I've got him for a few minutes only.

When he is in his cage, he runs to any possible corner to get away from me. When he is outside I have a better handle on him. Try to pet him and then slowly hold your hand over the rabbit's eyes. Then quickly but safely pick him up. He won't be as scared and squirmy if he can't see it coming. I have to do that every time with Kirby, otherwise he just bolts.

I trim Kirby's nails about once a month to 2 months. For the hind legs I have to wrap him in a towel to prevent him from kicking and flipping around He gets really upset when we trim his nails. He's not happy for days after the act. I don't think bunnies generally like you touching their feet or their tummy. It's very vulnerable and their feet are their only defense - run away!

I wondered about whether getting a bunny when they're a baby would allow them to bond with a human more easily... my Kirby prefers me over other humans but he still doesn't so much like to hang out with me in the same space. He doesn't mind petting though, and he's not aggressive at all. He just doesn't really pay attention to me. Some rabbits are just like that I guess.


----------

